# This Is Very Nice



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I found this picture over on another forum. Looks great to me & I've decided that I'd really like another Samurai now. So it's time to start looking methinks  If I find one that'll be the third I've owned - why didn't I just keep one of them? :cry2: :taz:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

it is nice i saw it too over on the other forum . i think they are a little to flappy they look like the hands off a windmill too big for me.

great watch though im really starting to come around to sammys.

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

they do look nice dont they? those hands are cool as well........


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Where are those hands from!?

Im sort of looking for a sammy too


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

minkle said:


> Where are those hands from!?


Don quixote's windmill.

Lovely Mod, looks very retro


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice Samarai, very clean.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This would be my choice :yes:



Pic robbed from photo gallery


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> This would be my choice :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic robbed from photo gallery


I must admit that the Ti Samurai is a cracking looking watch but I really, really, really don't like titanium as a watch material - I don't want to wear a big watch that's light & insubstantial feeling (not that the Ti Samurai is particularly) but I still prefer good old weighty stainless steel any day of the week :thumbup: Why couldn't Seiko have made this watch in stainless steel???

The nicest feeling Ti watch I've ever tried on is the Seiko Landmaster - very nice watch indeed - I could live with both the Ti construction & pointless compass bezel, unfortunately I don't have the funds for one !


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> they do look nice dont they? those hands are cool as well........


Second that mate :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

minkle said:


> Where are those hands from!?
> 
> Im sort of looking for a sammy too


got one now h34r:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > This would be my choice :yes:
> ...


Totally agree with you on that Paul, but there is something about the watch above the dial and hands do match the case so well IMO... think I might have to start looking also


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I'd normally agree with you, but they got it spon with the Ti Samurai. IMO one of Seiko's best


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> I'd normally agree with you, but they got it spon with the Ti Samurai. IMO one of Seiko's best


thats as cool as that is.....its very very cool, so cool only cool cool people wear 'em....and i mean really cool


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > I'd normally agree with you, but they got it spon with the Ti Samurai. IMO one of Seiko's best
> ...


what r you saying here then shawn? if a polar bear needed a watch he'd be wearing one of these :lol: - why don't you just come out & say you've bought one









paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


might have...... :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

git


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

minkle said:


> git


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Let me know when you flip it


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

minkle said:


> Let me know when you flip it


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

